
2020 Art Market Predictions - Artnome
https://www.artnome.com/news/2020/1/27/2020-art-market-predictions
======
ArtWomb
>>> If I had tens of thousands of dollars to spend on art, all of it would be
going to build a collection of important works by Vera Molnar

I sort of feel the same about Maurizio Cattelan ;)

These predictions, keeping in line with demographic shifts, are perfectly
within the realm of what reasonable people would expect. And I may even be so
bold as to say by 2030, auctions not backed by some form of distributed ledger
technology will be a rarity.

But one of the most powerful new shows, if not the most powerful show of the
current season, is “Van Eyck: An Optical Revolution” at the Museum of Fine
Arts Ghent. It's already gone "viral"

[https://news.artnet.com/art-world/lamb-ghent-altarpiece-
meme...](https://news.artnet.com/art-world/lamb-ghent-altarpiece-
memes-1759152)

More than a decade ago Lucian Freud (whose new bio is one of the best art
books i've ever read) came out of seclusion to restore a masterwork by Titian.
New imaging techniques, enabled by high energy sources of xrays, as well as
visualization using VR, are revealing mysteries hidden for centuries. And new
restoration techniques of old masters could constitute a significant draw for
public funds and art r&d and investment ;)

[https://www.bloomsbury.com/uk/the-lives-of-lucian-
freud-9781...](https://www.bloomsbury.com/uk/the-lives-of-lucian-
freud-9781408850947/)

